# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  بني صخر

## احساس المطر

بني صخر
أخواني هذه النبذة عن قبيلة بني صخر والتي كتبها أحد أبناء القبيلة تبين انتماء بني صخر الى قبيلة طيء المعروفة كما بين ذلك علامة الجزيرة رحمه الله 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذا السؤال موجه للشيخ حمد الجاسر علا مة الجزيرة رحمه الله 

من طيء كان احد قراء مجلة ((العرب)) وجه الي سؤالا هذا نصه : . . . الى من يرجع بنو صخر في نسبهم ؟ فقد رايت في بعض الكتب انهم من جذام من قحطان .فكان جوابي : ينبغي ملاحظة امور عديدة عند البحث في الانساب . منها أ) ان الاسم الواحد قد يطلق على عدد من القبائل والفروع ، مثل اسد فهو يطلق على قبيلة عظيمة ، اسد بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن الياس بن مضر ، وكانت تحل نجدا مجاورة لطيء من الجنوب ولغطفان من الشرق ، ويطلق اسم اسد ايضا على جذم كبير من ربيعة ، اسد ابن ربية بن نزار كما يطلق على فروع قبائل كثيرة مختلفة النسب .(ب) ان اطلاق الاسم على عدد من القبائل والفروع كثيرا ما يوقع في الخطا في ذكر نسب بعضها ، بل قد يسبب التداخل في الانساب والى هذا اشار الهمداني في ((صفة جزيرة العرب)) حيث قال ـ في الكلام على بني جعدة من حمير : (وبنو جعدة هؤلاء فيما يقال الى بعض بطون رعين . وهم اليوم يقولون انهم من جعدة بن كعب ، ولا تعرف هذه البطون في بطون جعدة بن كعب) ثم ذكر فروع جعدة ابن كعب وقال : (وكذلك سبيل كل قبيلة من البادية تضاهي باسمها اسم قيلة اشهر منها فانها تكاد ان تتحصل نحوها ، وتنسب اليها ، راينا ذلك كثيرا) .(ج) ان المتتبع لتنقل القبائل العربية في جزيرتهم ، ثم لانتقالهم منها قل ان يجد ان قبيلة باسرها او فروعا منها اتجهت من خارج الجزيرة من الشام ـ مثلا ـ الى داخل الجزيرة ، بل العكس ، بحيث ان القبائل تتبع في هجرتها وتموجاتها في الجزيرة اتجاها يوشك ان يكون واحدا ، وهو السير من الجنوب الغربي نحو الشمال او من لغرب نحو الشرق . ويستثني من هذا الافراد ـ لا الاسر ولا فروع القبائل ـ فقد ينتقل رجل من الحجاز او نجد الى الجنوب مثلا كما يقال عن انمار واكلب وعنز .مما تقدم يمكن ادراك خطا القول بان بني صخر الذين تنسب اليهم اسر معروفة في نجد وفي شمال الحجاز ـ من قبيلة جذام التي كانت تسكن الشام ، ولم يذكر المؤرخون فيما وصل الينا عنهم انتقال فروع منها الى نجد ، ولا ممن ينتسب اليها من الافراد .ومنشا هذا الخطا هو ما نقل عن الحمداني من ان بني صخر بطن من جذام القحطانية ، مساكنهم ببلاد الكرك من الشام ، وهم الدعجيون والعطويون ، والصوتيون ، وهم احلاف آل فضل من عرب الشام ، ومنهم جماعة بمصر .وقول الحمداني هذا نقله ابن فضل الله العمري في ((مسالك الابصار)) ثم نقله بعده القلقشندي في ((نهاية الارب)) والسويدي في ((سبائك الذهب)) .والواقع ان لحمداني لم يكن محققا ولا خبيرا بانساب سكان الجزيرة ، وانما كان مدير ضيافة (مهمندارا) لدى احد صلاطين مصر في عهد المماليك ، وكان يدون اسماء من يفد على ذلك السلطان من امراء العرب ويذكر اسماء قبائلهم ، ووقعت اخطاء كثيرة فيما نقل عنه ، نجدها في ((نهاية الارب)) وفي ((مسالك الذهب)) .ويظهر ان منشا الخطا في نسبة بني صخر الطائيين الى جذام انهم في عهد الحمداني كانوا ينزلون منازل كانت قديما من بلاد جذام ، في اطراف شمال الحجاز الى بلاد الشام (الاردن الان) او ان الحمداني يقصد بني صخر الطائيين .ويضاف الى هذا ان اسم صخر قد يكون يطلق قديما على فرع من فروع جذام ، كما كان يطلق على غيره ، اذ بنو صخر ايضا بطن من نهد من مذحج منازلهم قرب وادي تثليث ، جنوب الجزيرة . وهناك بنو صخر او صخرة ـ بطن من الاوس من الانصار ، على ما ذكر في ((نهاية الارب)) .ولكن اشهر من عرف ببني صخر هم الطائيون الذين كانوا قبل ظهور الاسلام يعيشون مع قومهم بني طيء في بلاد الجبلين وما حولهما ، ثم باتساع فروع القبيلة توسعت في البلاد وانساحت نحو الشمال فيما بين تيماء وخيبر والشام ـ كما في ((نهاية الارب)) ونجد الهمداني في ((صفة جزيرة العرب)) يذكر ان (من الحجر الى تيماء في دهناء ثلاث مراحل بطان ، يسكن ما بين ذلك من طيء بنو صخر ، واخوتها بنو عمرو بطن من بحتر) .زجاء في كتاب ((نسب معد واليمن)) لابن الكلبي ـ وهو مخطوط ـ : صخر بن جرم ـ وهو ثعلبة بن عمرو بن الغوث بن يء . وفي كتاب نصر الاسكندري ـ مخطوط ايضا : متالع جبل في بلاد بني جرم ، لبني صخر بن جرم . انتهى .ويكر المقريزي في كتاب ((السلوك)) في حوادث سنة 666 ان بني صخر وبني لأم وعنزة من عرب الحجاز التزموا لسلطان مصر بالزكاة ، فبعث معهم من يقبضها ، وذلك حين استقل الزكاة الواردة من المدينة .وياقوت الحموي في ((معجم البلدان)) يقول ـ وهو في الغالب ينقل عن قائل تقدم عصره ـ : (العردة ـ بالضم ـ ماء عد ، من مياه بني صخر من طيء ، وهو بين العلا وتيماء وجفر عنزة ، في ارض ذات رمل وجبال منقطعة) .والعردة هذه لاتزال معروفة شرق العلا وغرب تماء ، وهي الان من مناهل عنزة ، وصلة بني صخر بقبيلة عنزة قديمة ، فقد تجاورت القبيلتان ، ثم انزاحت بنو صخر نحو الشمال وبقيت فروع من قبيلة عنزة في اماكنها القديمة .وفي القرن الثامن الهجري نجد بنيصخر مسيطرين على طريق الحج الشامي في نواحي العلا ، كما في قول ابن ابي حجلة (725 ـ 776) :بارض بها اثار ناقة صالح (بنو صخر) السراق شر قبيل لئن عوقب الماضون في عقر ناقة فكم عقروا من ناقة وفصيل وقد امتدت سيطرتهم على هذا الطريق الى القرن الثاني عشر الهجري ، ففي سنة 1155 قاموا بنقل حجاج الشام ، ثم قاموا بحوادث مخلة بالامن ، فنهبوا الحجاج ـ كما اوضح ذلك صاحب كتاب ((حوادث دمشق اليومية)) وكما جاء في كتاب ((النفح الفرجي)) ـ المنشور في مجلة ((العرب)) وكان شيخهم في هذا العهد قعدان بعيد مثقال باشا الفايز .لايزال في الحجاز من بقايا بني صخر فرع كبير ، يعد الفايز .ويظهر ان الرئاسة بقيت في هذا البيت الى عهدنا اذ شيخهم منذ عهد غير في الاحامدة يدعى الصخور ، حدثني احد الاحامدة وهو ثقة انهم يرجعون في اصلهم الى اولئك .نكتفي بما تقدم من نصوص المتقدمين المتعلقة ببني صخر وانهم من قبيلة طيء ، واخوانهم بنو عمرو الذين كان يضاف اليهم الجوف فيقال جوف بني عمرو جوف بني عمرو (دومة الجندل) .وتحسن الاشارة الى ان من بني صخر هؤلاء بيوت في نجد ، ومنهم في الرس آل زهير ، زمن آل زهير هؤلاء : الضويان ـ بالضاد المعجمة ـ والصويان ـ بالصاد المهملة ـ والدغيم ، والجاسر ـ المعروفون بالحربش والمحيا والعمير والروضان . وغيرهم .وفي بلدة العلا اسر تنتسب الى بني صخر ايضا .ولقد رايت في احد المؤلفات الحديثة لعالم جليل في ترجمة الشيخ ابراهيم بن ضويان نسبة بني صخر الى جذام ، اعتمادا على قول صاحب ((نهاية الارب)) فيما نقل عن الحمداني . وقد تقدمت الاشارة الى خطا هذا القول . 

وهذا ما تبين لنا ان بني صخر ليسوا من جذام بل هم طيء ونسبهم كتالي : 
بني صخر بطن من ثعل بن ثعلبة بن درمان من طيء.

اليوم تقطن عشائر بني صخر في المنطقة الشرقية من البلقاء وسط المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية . وتمتد اراضيها الى الحدود السعودية شرقا.

تنقسم بني صخر الى ثلاث بطون رئيسية :
1) الطوقة

2) المحمد وهم الخرشان والجبور

3) خضير


1 ) الطوقة : 
---------------------

نسبة لطويق بن حامد من بني صخر , وابناء طويق 4 وهم 
أ - غبين
ب - غفل
ج - علقم (ومنهم السحيم وهم الان بعلم الهقيش من الغفل نظرا لقله ذريتهم بسبب كثرة الحروب التي خاضوها). 
ج - طبطب ومن ذريته القعود والرقبان وهم الان بعلم الحامد من الغبين .

أ- ) الغبين : 
-------------------
ينقسمون الى عشيرتين : 1- الفايز , 2 - الحامد
1- الفايز : الفايز وهم ابناء فايز ابن ارحمه ابن غبين ابن امجيد ابن طويق من بني صخر من طئ من كهلان. وهم ليس من عنزه كما ذكر عبدالله ابن عبار في لصدق الدلائل في انساب بني وائل 
وفيهم مشيخه الغبين ونخوتهم العامه " راعي الشعثا" , "ولد الموح" , " ترثة الفهاد" , " ولد الاحمدي".

وتنقسم الفايز الى العشاير التاليه وهم 
1-الفندي وهم السطام -والصفوق-والسطم-والذياب-والبرجس-والهزاع-والمسلط-والصحن-والهزاع 
2- الجنيبات 3- البخيت 4- النمر 5- المحمود 6-القعدان 7- الكنيعان 8-الصقر9-الغوري 10-الدعاك 11-الشوشان
12-المطيرات :وهم الجهين والدهمان والطعامسة والبصيص والطفالة.
ووسم الفايز الطويقي وهومايعرف بالدبوس ويفرق الوسم بعدد الشواهد عند عشاير الفايز.

2 - الحامد : الحامد هم ابناء حامد ابن ارحمه ابن غبين ابن امجيد ابن طويق من بني صخر من طئ من كهلان(وينتخون بالعمشا).
وتنقسم الحامد الى العشائر التالية :
1- الفياض , 2 - المناحي , 3 - الكايد , 4 - المعيدي , 5 - الدغيم , 6 - القعود , 7 - الرقبان. 

ب -) الغفل :
--------------------
ينقسمون الى 3 عشاير : 1 - العامر , 2 - المحارب , 3 - المسعد.
1- العامر : الزبن/ وهم ابناء زبن ابن فرج ابن امحمود ابن ارشود ابن زبن ابن عامر ابن غفل ابن امجيد ابن طويق من بني صخر .
وفيهم مشيخة العامر . 
ونخوة الزبن " اخوان وضحا " 

وتنقسم الزبن للعشاير التاليه: 
1 - العبد القادر وهم ا) الدريعي ومنهم القمعان والهديرس , ب) الفارس , ج) الفضيل د) الغاشم , ه) الذود
هـ) المذود 

2 - النوفل ومنهم ا) الشلاش ب)الدريبي ج) الفهار ومنهم 1- المناور 2- الحيدر 3- الفهد 

3 - الطلاق ومنهم ا)البنيه ب) الفهران ج) البطحي .

4 - العثمان : ومنهم المحمد والمقحم والنويران والشايع والخلف والعلوق والجدوع والدهيثم والرويشد .

5 - الخزون : ومنهم الرشيد والخربش والغصيب .

6 - الملحم : ومنهم الصبيح والجلباط والخشان .
ووسم الزبن الدبوس " الطويقي " ويضاف للدبوس الخنصروهوالوسم العام للغفل 
ويفرق الوسم بعدد المطارق والشواهد فمثلا الدريبي يضيفون الرديف للدبوس لفرق الوسم.والحيدر يضعون المحجان وراء الدبوس والهلال على الخد. 
والعثمان بالاضافه للدبوس يضعون الناخس على الفخذ والشاهد على الوجه.

2 - المحارب : وهم المذيب والسالم , ونخوتهم هي( اهل الحمراء).

3 - المسعد : الهقيش ومشيختهم في "آل المور" , وينقسم الهقيش الى الفرق التالية : 
السحيم _ الزيدان _ المور _ المهنا _ السالم _ السعادنة _ البشير.

ومن الطوقه بالحلف :
1 - الجحاوشه 
2 - الخليل
3 - السلايطه : من شمر , ويقال ايضا انهم من الفواضله من بلي من قضاعة.
4 - الكعابنة : ان الكعابنه هم احلاف لبني صخر وليسوا منهم وقصة مجلاهم عند بني صخر معروفه وهم اصلا من حرب وحين جلوا عن حرب كان شيخهم يدعى ابو اذينه ولكنهم الآن من بني صخر بكافه المعايير القبيله وهم 
أ- الرمالات ومنهم الخنان شيوخ الكعابنه كافه وشيخهم الآن سعود الخنان 
ب - الزويديين 
ج - الجمازيين 
د - العمور 
ه - الرويعيين 
5 - العوازم : وهم فرع من العوازم من الشرارات بني كلب.
مضارب عشائر الطوقة في : ام العمد , القسطل , زيزيا , اللبن , الذهيبة الغربية , رجم الشامي , قرية سالم , الطنيب , ام الرمانة , الدليلة , الثمد , القنيطرة .

2 ) المحمد : وهم عشيرتين السالم- الخرشان) و (العلي - الجبور)
--------------------
السالم - الخرشان : وهم بني سالم من بني محمد ومشيختها في "آل الخريشا" ونخوتهم هي((اهل الصفرا )). وينقسمون الى 1 - الخرشان , 2 - الحماد , 3 - القضاه.

1- الخرشان : يتالف هذا الفخذ من الفرق التالية :
الحنيف _ السلمان _ العبيد _ الصايل _ الحمد _ الطلاق _الحماد _ الملحم.

2 - الحماد : وهم مزينة _ المهنا _ الشريدة _ السبيلة _ الوزان _ السندات.

3 - القضاة : وهم الرحيب _ المعاند _ القدمان _ الموسى _ العبيد _ العجيل _ المريوح _السبيلة(ومنهم وضحة , زوجة نمر بن عدوان الشهيرة). ونخوة القضاة , خيال الرحمن ولد القاضي 

وتحالف مع الخرشان 
أ - الشرعة : فرع من عشيرة الحسن بجبل الدروز والحسن فخذ من قبيلة الزبيد. ويتالفون من الفصائل التالية : الشنيان , المرعي , الجريان , الصبح.

ب - السليم : فرع من عشيرة الحسن من قبيلة الزبيد بجبل الدروز .

اما اراضيهم ومضارب عشيرتهم الموقر , كفر جايز , حوارة , بريقا , فاع , الحرش , الخناصري , مغاير مهنا , رجم الشرعة. 

العلي - الجبور : وهم بني علي من بني محمد.وينقسم الجبور الى عشيرتين :
الفريج و الدهام.

1- الفريج : وهم ابناء فريج وابناء عمومتهم فراج ابن منزّل ابن جبر ابن علي ابن محمد من بني صخر. 
وفي الفريج "آل زهير" مشايخ الجبور(وينتخون بالعصلا).
ويطلق عليهم عند الجبور "عنابر العرب " كنايه عن اصالتهم وصفاء نسبهم 

وتتألف الفريج من الفخوذ التاليه: 

1) الجودة وهم 1- السليمان 2- الهويشان 3- العجل 4- الطراد 5- الحمدان 

6-اللاحم وهم 1- الحميّر 2- البطون 

2) العويدات وهم 1- العياده 2- البشر 3- العقيل 4- الحريزان 

3) الخنان وهم ابناء فراج بن منزل وهم: 
1- السكران 2-العلوان 3- العساف 4- المسلم ( بتسكين السين) 

ويسم الفريج ابلهم بالبرثن ( وهو مثل مخلب الطير ) والعرقاه (+) 
وللفريج خيل مشهورة تدعى الغزالات وهي لابن ربيقان من الجودة 

الهدبا وهم ابناء جريدة شقيق منّزل وليس من الفريج كما عدهم البعض ولكنه بسبب قلت ذريتهم دخلوا مع ابناء عمهم الفريج 

2 - الدهام : ومنهم النويمي _ الرتمه _ الجمعان _ البكر.
@@الدهام والفريج وخضير ينتخون بالعرفا وهي نخوة بني صخر كافه @@

تحالف مع الجبور الحمايل التالية :
--------------------------------------------------
1 - جهينة : فرع من قبيلة جهينة .
2 - الديكه :فرع من قبيلة الزبيد بجبل الدروز وينتخون( بعيال جبر) .
3 -البدارين : من عشيرة البدارين من حرب.
4 - العكمه :اصلهم من الحجاز وهم فريقان آل حجر والخوازيق(ينتخون بالبلها ) .
5 - الغيالين : من سنجارة من شمر(نخوتهم عيال المرد) .
6 - الهدبا .
7 - الحوالي (وينسب للحوالي بئر هداج بتيماء وهولهداج الحوالي) .
اراضيهم ومضارب عشائرهم هي النقيرة , المطلة , البويضة , الذهيبة , الزميلات , ام بطمة , الفيصلية , كوم الرف.


3 ) الخضير :
--------------------

البطن الثالث والاخير من بني صخر .
( خضير بني سالم) ، وهم ليس فرع من الطوقه كما ذكر " عاتق البلادي " في كتابه رحلات في بلاد العرب ، وتبعه بالخطأ مؤلف كنز الانساب " الحقيل " ، حيث ذكروا ان : ( خضير ) تنقسم الى " البراذعه " و " الهقيش " ، والمعروف ان الهقيش من " الغفل " . 

اما بالنسبه عن ( خضير ) فهم أول بطون ( بني صخر ) الذين هجروا " العلا " وتوجهوا الى ديار " الهلال الخصيب " ، ومن ثم الى " الصحراء الشرقية " من مصر ، وتخلف منهم عدد من العوائل تعرف الان بــِ ( البواسل ) ، ومنهم زعيم حزب الوفد " حمد باشا الباسلي " الذي زار الشيخ " مثقال الفايز " في أحد السنين 

تنقسم ( خضير ) لثلاث عشاير ، وهم: 

1- ( الفضل ) ،وهم : " اليحيا" و "الهليل" و "المزاهيف" و "الحصان " ، ومن الحصان "الجريبيع" وفيهم مشيخه ( خضير ) ، والجريبيع من دون خضير وبني صخر يضعون شق الرجال على اليسار وذلك لكثرة من يجاورونهم حيث كانوا يرغبون ان يكون الشق على الشق . 

2- ( البرجس ) ، وهم : "البراذعه" ، ومنهم "البرقان" و "الحوران" و "الدعجان" و "الربيع" (والعويد وهم عبيد) 

3- ( القنوه ) - أولاد قني ، وهم : "البرصان" و "الهويمل" و "الرديني" (غير رديني المطيرات) و "الدويلان" (غير دويلان الغيالين) و "المطاوع" و "الشامان" و "الضويحي" و "الفهيد" و "الصالح" و "الحجاج" و "النوري" (والمرزوق وهم عبيد) 

ومن "نخوات" ( خضير ) ... 

- العليا للجريبيع 
- القودا لظاهر الشامان

ومضاربهم في قرية سالم.

ملاحظة : هذه المعلومات هي ماخوذا اغلبها من احد ابناء هذه القبيلة العريقة وهو فارس الصخري , مع بعض الاضافات من مصادر متخلفة. لذا اذا كان يوجد اي تصحيح او اضفات لهذه المعلومات , ارحب بها .

ونختم هذه المشاركة بهذه الابيات

بني صخــــر الل على الخيل صلفين @@@ كم سابق بالكون عاقوا جهدها 
للضيف لطفين وللضد عسمـــــــــــين @@@ ما مرحوا جيرانهم في ضهدهــــا 
نطاحت الكايد على العسر والليـــــن @@@ وأهل بيوت من تجلوا قصـدهــــا

----------


## عتيق الجحاوشه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....

اولا : مع احترامي لاحساس المطر هذا الكلام لايوجد به من الحقيقه شي لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ...

ومن كتب هذه التقسيمه عن بني صخر لا يفقه عنهم شي ولا يمد لهم بصله ؟

واذا اردت الحقيقه فــ هناك كتاب عن قبائل وعشائر بني صخر ( في الجامعة الاردنيه > المكتبه الهاشميه ) مؤالف عام 1923م  || ولا يوجد الا نسختين 
عند المؤلف وفي مكتبة الجامعة ---------> وهو مكتوب بخط اليد وموثق من قبل شيوخ العشائر والمخاتير كلٍ حسب عشيرته ...

                                               وشكرا

----------


## هدوءالبحر

يسلم فمك باابن الاصوال أناصخرية وفتخر   مع شكر ي لك

----------


## HAWATMEH

كل الفخر والاعتزاز بعموم بني صخر حمر النواظر شكرا لك صديقي عتيق

----------


## hadeel bassam

يسلمو ع جهودك  بس لازم تتأكد من المكتوب وتستعين بمصادر موثوقة عشان ما تجيب لحالك المشاكل 
والنعم فيك و ببني صخر 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------

